# .45 ACP revolver



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

I know its not a very common round for revolvers--the most well known appears to be the S&W 625,

Who else manufactures revolvers in .45ACP and does anyone have any experience/thoughts on those?

I like the .45 ACP round in general but am looking into picking up 1st revolver thus my curiosity

Edit: also, is Smith and Wesson currently offering the 625 in any model other than the Jerry Miculek special...personal taste, just not a fan


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Ruger Blackhawk Convertible (single action) 45LC/45ACP
Ruger® New Model Blackhawk® Convertible Single-Action Revolver Models


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

S&W currently makes a couple of .45 ACP revos: the 625JM and 625PC. Very similar but the 625PC has a slightly shorter cylinder for slightly less bullet jump to the barrel, and a different, lighter, profile barrel. I have both and both are very accurate and fun to shoot.

S&W also made a blued older revo that was originally intended as a bullseye gun, the 25-2. I believe they went out of production in the early '80s. You could consider yourself lucky if you found one.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I like this bad boy.
Eli :mrgreen:

Smith & Wesson Model 325 Double Action Revolver Reviews Forum and Reference Guide


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

This is the one I like, the 625PC.

Product: Model 625


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Product: Model 22, Model of 1917 - S&W Classics - Blue
I didn't see this one listed.
I would like to eventually get one...


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

TomC said:


> This is the one I like, the 625PC.
> 
> Product: Model 625


Yes. those grips are very ...uhh...happy!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

used Smith & Wesson 22 .45acp $629.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

My latest edition to my gun case is the Ruger .45 Colt/.45 ACP Revolver.
Having to do some smithing on it however,due to the .45 ACP cylinder
not being large enough in diameter to accept my cast bullets.
This is a common problem when obtaining one of these revolvers.
It accepts factory round nose just fine and if that's what you're after,
I would suggest this gun.If you cast,as I do,plan on doing a little
work on the .45 ACP cylinder.


----------



## stevehenry1 (Dec 22, 2011)

I also am fond of the dual cylinder Ruger Blackhawk series. Both cartridges shoot very well. And the single actions don't require moon clips, the two rounds both chamber the same.


----------

